# April '15 Member of the Month Voting Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 6 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves April's MOTM Title.

We have some new prizes this month for the contest winners. The winner will receive:
-A $25 Code for the Badnewsracing website.
-A pair of Diode Dynamics' HP3 license plate lights
-Their choice of one of two products from Titan Synthetics*, -MOTM Winner title
-VIP Member badge (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum), 
*One bottle of Amsoil P.I. Performance Improver or one can of Amsoil Miracle Wash


Polls will end on April 30th.

*​*Daisy81
JukeboxJuliet
Aussie
ttjustin12
obermd
NickD​*


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

where are these fine cars so I may judge please? Thanks
found it

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-cr...2-april-15-cruze-month-submission-thread.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Goodie , goodie  Goodie .​ Goodie .. VoTe ..


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Too many good ones to choose from - good luck everyone!

*voted*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

JJ so like what was Hitlery yappen about today before she flew away ?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

brian v said:


> JJ so like what was Hitlery yappen about today before she flew away ?


Was funny to see clips of Des Moines on National news... Like, "hey! I love that bar!" No idea about what they said about her though, I tuned out. ;P 

Anyone see the Star Wars trailer?! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow I'm honored just to be nominated. Thank you. 

JJ I haven't seen the new star wars trailer but I have seen the new terminator trailer. It sounds like I have two movies to go to the theaters for this year. 

Speaking of star wars I got my Star Wars Collection on iTunes a few days ago. In a word, Awesome.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted! Good luck everyone!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey how come I can't vote more than once? I live close to chitcago ya know and it's against the law here to only vote once. :signs053:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> Wow I'm honored just to be nominated. Thank you.
> 
> JJ I haven't seen the new star wars trailer but I have seen the new terminator trailer. It sounds like I have two movies to go to the theaters for this year.
> 
> Speaking of star wars I got my Star Wars Collection on iTunes a few days ago. In a word, Awesome.


You should go check it out - it looks awesome!  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> You should go check it out - it looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


I did I looked it up on the Apple TV trailers app and watched all of the previews for it. I can't wait. With the new terminator and star wars movie coming out this year the only thing that could make it better is if another Star Trek movie comes out too.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

VOTED :brave::usa:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

VOTE fer Daisy81 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, well she has Flowers in her hair and sighs Daddys don't Dance on Saturdays while Fishen on a Bass Boat !!1!!

​VoTe fer Daisy81 ...

View attachment 143129


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

there is still 3 cars I didn't see yet. how do I see all so I may compare? yes a link please thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Look up the April 2015 COTM VoTe thread all by yerself ..


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

brian v said:


> Look up the April 2015 COTM VoTe thread all by yerself ..


Hello I did but in this post there is 6 votes yes? so where are the other cars so I may vote please? Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> Hello I did but in this post there is 6 votes yes? so where are the other cars so I may vote please? Thanks


Different contests. One is member of the month and one is car of the month. 

This contest is for member of the month.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Different contests. One is member of the month and one is car of the month.
> 
> This contest is for member of the month.


thanks you clearing this up for my dumb ass. Thanks you again

I did vote for the person who if it wasn't for them I couldn't be on this site. thank you


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

bostonboy said:


> thanks you clearing this up for my dumb ass. Thanks you again
> 
> I did vote for the person who if it wasn't for them I couldn't be on this site. thank you











































YOu VoTed for OB . I told ya to VoTe fer Daisy ! You are a D A .. 


................​VoTe .........


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

^this guy....never met him, but every post is entertaining whether he wants it to b or not.....keep doing you man

I love cruzetalk


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I was going to vote, but saw my name there so I will abstain. I feel honoured to get a mention though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You could have VoTed for Daisy Aussie . she needs some VoTes and I did not nominate her so No Some Ones Including herself Don't VoTe fer Her ..

Daisy Daisy Daisy81 .............


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

bump n' vote


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vote please.


----------

